# My New Hobby



## Quink (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking cranks...Are those poured acrylic, or wood??


----------



## Quink (Jun 4, 2011)

I make them from old cypress that I collect from the river bottom. Most all of them are actually two halves with a continuous stainless steel wire for the line tie and hook hangers and with handmade Lexan bills. It is then epoxied together, painted and coated with Enviro-Tex for protection.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Quink said:


> I make them from old cypress that I collect from the river bottom. Most all of them are actually two halves with a continuous stainless steel wire for the line tie and hook hangers and with handmade Lexan bills. It is then epoxied together, painted and coated with Enviro-Tex for protection.


Very Cool.....It's gotta be a real charge to catch a fish on something that you've made yourself.

But then, I could picture some of those in a display case on the wall for "show" only.

Great work..


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work. I'd be afraid to toss them but I bet you could hold them up and the fish would just jump in the boat trying to get it.


----------



## Quink (Jun 4, 2011)

*Topwater*

A couple of my topwaters.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

That's gotta give you a thrill.
Nice work on the lures!


----------



## Night-Fishing-Boy (Jan 10, 2010)

that is cool I make Lures to


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Great lookin' lures my friend!! Let me know if you'd be interested in taking on a small order. I'm trying to find someone to make some (3) lures for a good friend of mine to take to brazil for Peacock Bass. He's going with his Dad and brother in November so I think there's plenty of time lol. I've always wanted to try my hand at making some lures but just can't find the time. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice looking Lures!!! And the proof is on the line!! Great work!


----------

